# Linear diffusers sweating - solutions?



## Carol S. (4 mo ago)

After 20+ years with no problems, the linear diffusers in our living room are sweating during 90 degree+ weather causing mold in the inverted stepped ceiling where they are installed. This does not happen in the nearby dining room where the stepped ceiling is not inverted. We've been told the sweating is due to the temperature differential, which makes sense because it starts daily when the temperature is the hottest. I figure either the attic insulation has settled ever time or we are simply having more 90 degree+ days in Central Florida. We tried sealing the linear diffusers better and making sure the insulation is fitting tightly, but the sweating is getting worse. Had people try to sell us blown insulation all over the attic, but we're in no mood to spend $$$ right now for something that may or may not work. Do you think an ATTIC FAN would help? Any other ideas? Thank you!


----------

